

Introducing Genius.com - datums
http://meta.genius.com/Genius-founders-introducing-geniuscom-annotated

======
thelonelygod
'“Genius” is the term you should add to your Google searches whenever you’re
looking for deeper meaning and context' \- I wonder if this is partially a
response to the negative press they had due to the whole Rap Genius SEO
disaster.

